# Hooked on Steelhead



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

About a year ago I was intrigued about chasing Steelhead, just a beautiful fish but I didn't want to jump in without reading or doing some initial research. This year I finally took the opportunity to give it a shot, basic gear first day ( March 5th ) but was able to capitalize couple nice fish including a 22in with a hook covered with waxies ( balled them up to look like eggs ). The following week ( 2nd outing ) I only caught one which I released as it was about 17 inch on the skinny side (someone nearby caught one and offered it for harvest - nice one for the smoker ). The week after that (3rd outing) I was at several locations, saw about 50+ people total but only 3 fish caught (luckily I caught one) at 24in using a 1/32 jighead / small swim bait. This past Monday ( 4th outing ) decided to try various things outside what has worked ( tied imitation eggs, fly, etc ) but did not land anything (missed a couple ).

One thing I have seen is there is limited courtesy by some people, no consideration for others fishing around or before them within these streams. I was in one area across the stream for another person who was casting downstream from a bank. He was there fairly early when i saw him arrive, then two folks in waders just stepped in exactly where he was casting to and even started casting towards him; by this point the person could no longer cast or float downstream without hitting them or crossing lines. The person just packed and left, just disgusting watching the inconsideration by others towards fellow fisherman. I seen this several times over in different areas, just unreal. In parallel, there are some folks which are very considerate, great courtesy, and some may even provide some feedback. So far, I have had some good conversations and met some nice folks. I will continue planning my routes ahead of time to hopefully avoid the "sesame street" lanes. 

Current gear is: 9ft Medium Fast Rod, Pflueger President 6935 reel, PowerPro 6lb braid, and XL Stren 5lb leader. 

For now, will continue to hit it once a week until I get more active on my Spring runs (Saugeyes, White Bass, Crappies, etc ). I don't have any real eggs but will continue to experiment with imitation eggs tied/singles, plus just picked up a small box of Death Roe, have some flies, bugs, and if all else fails will default to my jig which has worked plenty already. I fish year round, so hoping to learn when are the best seaons / water temps to fish for Steelhead and continue to recieve any feedback/guidance from those who have more experience than myself ( basically anyone with over 4 days of experience ). I'm hooked.  TightLines.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Try float fishing with shrimp


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Try float fishing with shrimp


That is one of my next steps, but I am already booked this week on "to-do" list (work, chores, family, etc) before I take my 2 hour drive back up there. I am going to buy some after i return and cure them with at least two different types. Tie them up and will be ready. Thanks for the insight, much appreciated. Just trying to figure which cure to use without overpowering the presentation.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

In the past I typically don’t cure them, I break them in half and tear at the meat a little to give it some texture. I Fish the thicker part as a ball more imitating eggs, fish the tail half baiting it with the hook inserted through the end of the tail with the hook point sticking out of the thicker portion of tail. Goodluck


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> In the past I typically don’t cure them, I break them in half and tear at the meat a little to give it some texture. I Fish the thicker part as a ball more imitating eggs, fish the tail half baiting it with the hook inserted through the end of the tail with the hook point sticking out of the thicker portion of tail. Goodluck


I will have to give that a try, sounds simpler. Do you soak them in anything or just straight from the bag (freezer shrimp)?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Usually got a $5 bag of salad shrimp from Walmart. Didn’t do anything to them but fish them with their own natural scent


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Unfortunately, steelhead fishing brings out the worst in some people. I just try to stay away from crowds, and pick a less pressured stretch of water. Hate having a day on the water ruined by a$$holes.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

That’s why I carry a knife with me. 2 warnings before I cut lines that drift within 5 feet of me. 
They want combat fishing? No problem


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

That must be the rocky your fishing! Good post by the way!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Basically when its cold is when its time to switch to Steelhead.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The Fishing Addict said:


> That must be the rocky your fishing! Good post by the way!


I've found them all to be the same! Best of all, "Mr. Steelheader" drifting his pin 150 yds-Three Runs downstream of the one he's standing on! Whut up wid dat?


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't make it to complicated . Keep it simple and fun. In my opinion it's not what you drift it's how you drift it. 
Don't be stuck on fishing on the bottom. Change the depth of your float until you find some active fish. You'll be surprised at how many fish are suspended a few feet off the bottom. I fish 1/32 oz. jigs 90% of the time. I will start about 3-4 ft down in 6-8 ft deep hole. Good luck .


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Keep at it. I remember my first few trips with no success at all. Learn to use the water flow usgs charts and take notes from every trip.


----------

